# Donor eggs re-try!



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,
Has anyone got any opnions about whether we should try the same clinic or go elsewhere? Dh and I have been with CREA in Valencia. We had our first embryo transfer last October and I fell pregnant, but had a miscarriage 7 wks later.
Some people have advised us to stick with the same clinic as they know us, and say it would take longer to go somewhere else. which we know in our heart of heart. but I still have nagging doubts, although I was impressed with the medical team out there. Has anyone else got any opinions on the subject? Or perplexed and  in the same boat?   (At the moment wanting to have immune tests as I've got antiphospholipid antibodies, and am worrying that I might have raised NK cells which I've heard could be a real possibility to confuse things even more  ). Also 47, so time's not on our side! Thanks ladies!
Ali xx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Ali,
As you had a mc last one perhaps look at some of Serums tests they do in Greece, before the expense of another try you can probably track down Penny's email in one of the Serum threads a lot of women with additional issues seem to end up there or at least send away to have the hidden c test done which is patented to them so I believe. I havent had to have had any additional tests done so far so I can't discuss them further, only what I've read in others posts.
Remember that most ivf statistics are a little over 50 percent live birth results per cycle however so we all basically get a 50/50 chance.
Do they offer to freeze eggs also where you are going? So you have two goes per cycle so to speak as that discounted some clinics for me.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi AliG,
You sound as if you are in a similar position to me....basically I have just had quite a few extra tests & I have been found to have raised NK cells & a blood clotting issue. We see our consultant (Dr Thum, Lister) on Tuesday so I guess I will find out his protocol for me. Agate has already suggested it could be a mix of steroids, clexane (blood thinner - injections daily for at least 12 weeks assuming a pg), aspirin, & IVIGs or intrallipids (drip infusions every 3 weeks or so). It has come as a bit of a shock but also I feel slightly relieved - after years of ttc & unprotected sex with no pg it explains so much. 

Anyway, back to you...as far as I understand you have 3 choices if you want to go ahead & try DE IVF again. 1) Keep trying without extra tests (yes, you could change clinics but this may not be the root of the problem) 2) Ask a consultant to treat you empirically ie. you don't pay for extra tests but are given a basic regime of steroids, clexane, aspirin or whatever, in case you could have problems (some consultants will do this apparently) but you might not have any problems but take the medication anyway or 3) do what I have done - have extra tests & then get treated if necessary before & during another round of DE IVF.

Not everyone does extra testing or believes in it (I think the evidence is variable in some areas, but this is the case with many areas of medicine but doesn't necessarily mean it isn't worth testing for & treating). From my research on FF it seems that Dr Gorgy (London) is popular, also Dr George (Care Notts), or the ARCG (London). So if you want to go that route you would need to book an initial appointment with one of them first. It took me a while to choose a consultant & I'm not sure I got the best one for me. Dr Thum is v nice but according to Agate, not as throrough/comprehensive with testing as some of the others. Best thing to do, if you're interested, is to start reading the Investigations/Diagnosis board - tests & immunology- & Agates faqs have so much info (overwhelming at first but everything is there - she is brilliant). The link is in her signature.

I did have an initial consultation with Dr G but personally I found him difficult to understand (he is Egyptian) & he didn't put anything in writing & has not followed up my consultation with a letter, even tho' I asked him to. Saying that, it sounds as tho' he is very thorough & tailors protocols to the individual, & he seemed pleasant. I also called the ARGC but they do not want to do extra testing for anyone unless you are also having treatment with them.

Anyway, good luck with your decisions! Let me know if you need anymore info.


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

PS: Extra testing was like opening a can of worms   but the other option was continuing with treatment with the possibility of more failures so yet more hope dashed, expending more energy, emotion, financial resources, & putting up with the  side effects of drugs etc etc all for nothing......


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Ali, me again!
I meant to say, in response to the other post, Dr Gorgy will do the hidden c test for chlamydia . It costs £200 (plus initial consultation with him) & you do it yourself at home when your period comes (it's a sample of menstruel blood - lovely!) & arrange for a courier to collect it - it then goes to Greece for analysis. I had one done & was fortunately negative. Also had a hysteroscopy (under anaesthetic) which was also fine, plus bloods for immunes, clotting, thyroid etc, karotypying for DH, infections swab etc. It does add up unfortunately, & takes a bit of time, plus I understand treatment for immunes can be v expensive.....but at least I feel I know what I am dealing with now...


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya,
Oceana- thanks but think we're def going to continue with CREA, (Valencia)  not least because we like them, and were impressed with our treatment, and the professionalism, etc. also the IVF assistant who was so committed and with me throughout the whole transfer. also, don't want to start again from scratch. Yes, they do freeze embryos, so that's an added plus. Thanks for yr advice, and the best of luck for Serum in Feb.

Helen3- Thanks a lot for your post. and I'm pretty convinced I may have raised NK cells, as I checked on-line and they say there's a link between people who have the antibodies to antiphospholipid syndrome and raised NK cells. wonderful isn't it? As if we aren't going through enough   
Anyway, as we're seeing our OB Gynae consultant next wk we'll put this to her. expect we'll have the investigations done straight away. Apparently, they send the blood results off to Great Ormond St, but hopefully, it won't delay things. but it's a pain as we've got to repeat the blood tests for CREA.. hey ho.. least hopefully things will be completely investigated this time.  By the way,  my protocol includes clexane, but wasn't sure what the intralipids are for. Is that the NK cells medication?
Anyway, one way or another sure we'll get preggers!! I do empathise with you, being late 4O's!. makes you feel ancient doesn't it?!!  
Take care. and best of luck
Ali xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

ps Sorry me again. Don't know what the hidden c test is for. would I necessarily have to have it?? 
'scuse the ignorance, but we werent told anything about this 'c' test by anyone, our clinic or Ob Gynae!

Ali xx


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi
My specialist at home also hadn't heard of it. Sharon said that Serum discovered it and have it patented to them which is why in the UK the specialists will send the sample to Greece (Serum) 
It is a clamidya test that is more specialized than the blood test version as they find that a blood test only seems to show up certain stages of clamidya. As there are no symptoms women cam have mcs and not know why but it can be due to what they call the hidden c ( hidden because it doesn't show up on blood tests results)


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Oceana,
My hubby doesn't reckon I need the test as he said there's no way I'd have Chlamidya, haven't even had very many sexual partners (and was celibate for yrs before met  dh, so why would I need to test.?? Hope I spelt it right (!) Should I just speak to my Ob Gynae consultant about it (seeing her Friday)?
Ali xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

AliG,  the thing with Chlamydia and other STDs is that is doesn't really matter how many sexual partners you have had, each partner you have sex with also has a list of previous partners (and each of them has had partners!!) and it really does only take one with an STD.  Chlamydia can also lay dormant for years before causing any problems or symptoms.  Sorry I don't want to alarm anyone but I think it is always worth getting the test just in case   

Shelley xx


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hiya Shelley,
We're seeing our Ob Gynae on Friday so will ask her about the 'c' test and NK cells test. although it might be a problem as our clinic in Spain doesn't recongnize or medically treat for NK cells. so, quite stressful, will just see what she says Friday about needing to have the NK blood test.
thanks, Ali xx


----------

